# anyone else NOT taking good care of themselves?



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Kim.... I cycle thr phases like that. some days feeding plain dry bread to everyone. sometimes I feel I am falling off the planet as it continues to spin and orbit.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
*5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime*6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly

Yep, that's me.

My diet is okay. I mean, I'm glad I eat something b/c sometimes I lay in bed not caring that I am hungry. My diet is not nearly as healthy as it was. Pregnancy became the reason I took care of myself. Now what???


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

oh yeah.....I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten sick or something. It just feels like what's the point?


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep. me too. It likely explains why I'm so tired . I'm wishy-washy {Mooody}
I think I have gained 7 lbs since my m/c








Some moments are bettter than others.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly

All of the above....

I think I have finally turned a corner on some of these issues though. I was gaining too much weight I really hate myself when I let myself go like that. I started to pay attention to what I eat and go back to the gym.
I do still have insomnia, but I am finding it easier to get up in the morning, even with little sleep.
The washing and brushing too, just started to do it again.

The way I see it, all of those things are self destructive and actually quite necessary for a period of time. It is comforting.
Then *I* really needed to feel good about myself and *trying* was the only was that was going to happen. So, I'm giving it a shot!








to you....it's a hard and lonely place to be, I wish none of us had to deal with these issues.
I'm sending you







:


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been drinking wine on a daily basis after the kids are in bed. I'm also taking unisom and/or melatonin at night to sleep and I'm overdoing the caffeine to wake up in the morning. I was so careful during my pregnancy but I'm kind of letting it all go to heck now.







I know I need to get it together but it's hard right now.







to all of us who are having trouble with self-care at the moment.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

none of you are alone here. i used to shower every single morning after doing taebo, before i got pg. by 10 i had exercised and showered and was cleaning the house. now, i find it's 10 before i may or may not make it downstairs to sit on the exercise bike for half an hour. i drink 2 cups of coffee every morning, and do indulge in wine more than i should. the problem i have is that no matter how good i eat and exercise and take care of myself, i still get sick. my body still betrays me. so i guess sometimes drinking wine or skipping exercise is my way at getting back at my body for making me mad. stupid and counteractive. i know. but it's a hard cycle to break. i started out doing yoga instead of taebo every night and was really doing great, but then i got a cold and i couldn't breathe and you kind of need to breathe to do yoga. then i got that stupid UTI and i dind't have the energy or strength to work out or do yoga. then i got a stupid tetanus shot in my arm that's not helpful for doing energy yoga or shiva rea, so i haven't. if i DID luck out and catch the egg this month, i will stop a lot of things and start some others, and be much gentler to myself. but right now, YEAH STILL p*ssed at my body and taking it out on it. 8 days of a migraine will do that to a person









i hope you all feel better soon. it sucks pretty hard.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly

Kimberly, #2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 are all me! I try to eat good but a lot of time I get lazy. I get sad and feel like forget it!

I stay up crazy late and after this cycle kicked my butt, I am going to bed EARLY! I mean like 11 pm early! I cannot keep this bad staying up program going.

I am really fat-it is not that I have gained more weight, it is that I never lost my weight from my 16 week pregnancy that ended in October. I still look kinda preg some days.

Lots of love your way. Maybe we can support one another in getting healthier habits!

Love and hugs,
Jen


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

I NEVER took medication for anything, headaches, cold remedies nothing!!!

But now I am like, WTF and nightly take, Oh I don't know, 8-10 pills, depending on the night. Ibupropen for the upcoming period, Nyquil for the cold, melatonin or sleeping pills to get to sleep, tylonel for the headache, antidepressant and the list goes on.

The scary thing is that I have done two pg tests this cycle to "make sure" both come back bfn, but I am on day 36 of my cycle. I checked my cervix this morning and it is in no way getting ready for a period. Ughhh!!! What if I am pg and have exposed the babe to all of these drugs?!?

I am sleeping too much as well....but I am NOT giving myself a hard time about it....I mean, I had *4* pregnancies in the last year....my body has gone through HELL, I deserve at least this much....


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

I wish misery didn't love company so much.







to you all. Thanks for the responses. I could really use support working through some of these destructive behaviors, so if anyone wants to have a thread for motivation, let's do it.


----------



## i0lanthe (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm with you on 2-6 and if you could buy beer in the grocery store in this state, 1 would probably sound familiar too (it is too much effort to go someplace special JUST to buy booze. That should be one of the "seven warning signs" of something (I can't decide what) - _too unmotivated_ to buy alcohol.) I'm not trying to eat healthy but I cut down the grocery budget when gas prices kept going up :/ and you gotta cook stuff from scratch more then and sometimes it just turns out on its own to be something healthy... doesn't help with "oops I forgot to eat" so much though. I'm about to be up late right now and heck if I know why... next morning I always think "WHY did I do that when I knew I had to be up at ___?" (ok, this is me standing up, turning off computer and going to bed







*sound of huge mental effort*)


----------



## ladybugmomto2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly


Yeah, I'm so with you..it's like my big "F you" to the world or something.







I'm trying to turn it around now.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I do nothing but drink coffee and smoke about a pack and a half of cigarettes a day. I do eat something just to take my nightly pill. (an antidepressant for my panic disorder, which, is out of control lately) I really am having a hard time taking care of myself after losing Michael, and I know that i should be more consious, but right now I just don't care!


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
(it is too much effort to go someplace special JUST to buy booze. That should be one of the "seven warning signs" of something (I can't decide what) - _too unmotivated_ to buy alcohol.)


Thanks for making me laugh today - I really needed that!









Yep, I'm on the coffee and nicotine (gum) thing, too. I get really hungry but it's just too much of an effort to get something to eat. I've also quit fixing dinner for poor DH and DS and make them forage. I feel really bad about that, too.

I *know* I should make an appt with my shrink for a "tune up", but then I'll feel better for a few hours and think nah, I don't need that. Then later on I'm a complete wreck all over again and can't summon the energy or guts to call. ((sigh))


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Can I join the club?

I find that after being so good when I first started trying to get pg and and during the time I was pg, then the toll a m/c causes a body (I bleed on and off for 5w) that now it's over a year of really watching what I put in, do to, my body, it's just so hard to continue.
Even the basics like putting off dental x-rays and such. I don't ever want to go back for a pap!


----------



## sarahcecile (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow, I could totally have written all of this, minus the alchohol - I hate the taste of it. I am eating crap, gaining weight, none of my clothes fit, I haven't eaten anything green or growing in days, and my DD is definitely not getting the meal prep she usually receives (which was never great to begin with - but now I am allowing forbidden foods into her diet out of sloth.) I am supposed to be losing weight in order to try again, as I have a progesterone def. and weight loss is supposed to help. But I don't care. I'm bitter and I don't care.

Thankfully we are house hunting for our first house, which has taken my mind off of a lot of things. But really - can't I even brush my teeth?








sigh... Woe is us.


----------



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly









:
OH i am right there with you. Not so much the alcohol as i get dizzy drinking these days as Im not eating. but hell I'm putting away FAR too much iced coffee, many days its my entire intake. No food, just coffee.








I eat crap when i do manage to eat.
Somehow, even though i dont eat, im gaining weight.
And I'm up until all hours of the morning on the computer then struggle to get out of bed to get my son to school.

*sigh*


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
The scary thing is that I have done two pg tests this cycle to "make sure" both come back bfn, but I am on day 36 of my cycle. I checked my cervix this morning and it is in no way getting ready for a period. Ughhh!!! What if I am pg and have exposed the babe to all of these drugs?!?

OMG....well, this is what I get for not taking care of myself









Now comes the guilt.....and the worry....and a bit, at the corners of my mouth, of a smile.


----------



## i0lanthe (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations ~Mamaterra~!


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

holy crow, mamaterra! you give me hope!!!! congratulations!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I am with you on numbers 2-6. Everything seems a bit hazy and dim.

Congratulations Mamaterra!


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Mamaterra!

The worry, the guilt, the excess weight - all the reasons I'm waiting to try. I'm slowly turning some of it around (2 days of walk-running WHOOT & herbal teas), but after Monday I am devoting myself to getting healthy and being ready to try. I hope forcing myself to be healthy will naturally lead to happy.

1. Not drinking any water except for in my teas.
2. Craving sugar (Girl Guide Cookies).
3. Major fluctuations in my weight.
4. Not exercising enough.
5. Spending far too much time online and ignoring my homework.
6. Staying up way too late and sleeping in way too long.
7. General disinterest in how I look, my house looks, or how I'm treating people except for brief moments of sunlight.
8. Not taking my vitamins, which DO make a huge difference that's noticeable to everyone.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
OMG....well, this is what I get for not taking care of myself









Now comes the guilt.....and the worry....and a bit, at the corners of my mouth, of a smile.









Congrats Mamaterra!! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats on the BFP!

Well, (I may have already said this) misery is glad she has company right about now. I'm hoping I can force myself to turn the corner now that the weather is getting better . . . oh, except it was snowing this morning, so I take that back.









Oh, and I'm drinking a beer and eating a PBJ. We have NOTHING savory in our fridge . . . my poor family.


----------



## annieskry (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh yes, that is exactly my problem right now. I thought I would lose weight after Ben. I am heavier now than I have ever been. THank god I have the husband in med school to feed (he is a health nut now) Otherwise, it would be beer and cheetohs for me.


----------



## happythistle (Aug 19, 2007)

Good to know I'm in similar company. 2nd m/c is much harder than the first. Not sure if it's my age or that I have a DS so it's more poignant. Definitely abusing the body and feeling betrayed by it. Crying every day. Is there hope?















11/04 and 3/08
Mother to DS







3/06


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

For me, I feel like I'm taking advantage of the luxury to abuse my body. I'd been pregnant and/or nursing for 3 1/2 years, so now, I can drink as much wine as I want and not worry, have all the caffeine I want, etc. It's just *my* body I'm affecting. But...I do want to conceive again, so I need to get over it! Maybe a night of Nyquil-induced deeo sleep, and then I'm done.


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

It's hard, isn't it? I am NOT taking very good care of myself in many ways. I eat very healthy and have started yoga. I put on 10lbs with the pregnancy and have most of it still. At 5'5'' and 165, I am almost at my heaviest ever. I am trying to lose the weight.

But, I started smoking again after the baby died. I actually started bleeding and stopped to get cigs on the way to the ER. I just knew the pregnancy was over. I can't believe I admitted that on here. How can I be TTC and still smoking. I have not been smoking after inseminations, but buy cigs immediately after AF arrives. Since the insemination was cancelled last month, I have been smoking close to a pack a day for two months again. I have another IUI on Friday and am scared about how to stop. I feel so insanely guilty.

And I am drinking far too much coffee.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Ugh, OB appt today to discuss fertility stuff . . . and what's the first thing they do? PUT ME ON A EFFING SCALE! I've gained back all the weight I lost last year.









I need to take control of things, but I agree *Somanyjoys*, with taking advantage of being ABLE to abuse myself right now. So screwed up and yet it makes so much sense.

*2HappyMamas* - you'll be able to do it when the time is right or at least better. Don't beat yourself up too badly.

So many people wrote "be kind to yourself" in response to my miscarriage news. It strikes me odd now. In a way being kind to myself has been allowing myself the freedom to overindulge in activities that are normally off limits.

So be it.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

this might be the wrong thread to ask, but does anyone here want a workout buddy? either for keeping honest on doing yoga or whatever? i could use one, someone to prod and motivate me while I do the same. Yesterday I worked out for an hour and a half and it really helped me feel better about myself, but i woke up a little sore lol. anyways, if anyone wants a buddy or would like to have a monthly thread about working out, recipe swapping for healthier eating, etc. let me know, i'm interested.









that being said, AF is in town and i indulged in 3 glasses of pinot noir last night, and have just put down 2 cups of coffee...


----------



## joanq (Oct 27, 2005)

My husband started getting on my case about this. I'm still in the middle of this loss, and so I was excusing myself and just letting it all go.

I was dieting prior to getting pregnant (Jenny Craig) and had lost a good amount of weight. I'm making myself go back next week. I can't let all this weight loss be reversed.


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

I lost my baby last night. Tonight, I'm having my third glass of wine.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Owen's Ma -







- so sorry for your very recent loss.

I did eat salad and steak tonight. But I'm also on my third glass of wine. It's been one heck of a week.

Oh, and I've gained back the 20lbs I lost on WW last year.









I do need to start taking better care of my body. I'm expecting AF at the end of the week, and then perhaps I'll be ready . . .

We should start a "taking good care of ourselves" thread for motivation and support. And we can certainly keep this one going too. I think NOT taking care of myself has been an important part of my process.

I just now realized that this is the FIRST time since Spring 2007 that I've had 2 AFs in a row . . . sorta sad . . . sorta comforting . . .


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

ack, was trying to start a NEW thread . . . durned 3rd glass of wine!


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

Owensma, so sorry for your loss. i love your quote. dm is amazing.

labortrials, don't worry, i'm becoming quite the wino myself if i don't watch it...great idea starting that thread and i should join it


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
1. drinking too much alcohol and coffee and not enough water
2. could give a CRAP what I eat
3. gaining weight
4. not exercising
5. not always washing face or brushing teeth before bedtime
6. staying up too late and having a hard time getting up in time to get DD ready for daycare and myself ready for work








Kimberly

This sounds like me, except loosing weight since I'm hardly eating and drinking all that coffee. I don't seem to care about how I look at all. I feel like a zombie about ninety percent of the time. And having this never-ending miscarriage is about to drive me over the edge.







:


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
This sounds like me, except loosing weight since I'm hardly eating and drinking all that coffee. I don't seem to care about how I look at all. I feel like a zombie about ninety percent of the time. And having this never-ending miscarriage is about to drive me over the edge.







:










Hope it stops soon. Some days are better for me. This is definitely NOT one of those better days . . .









Hang in there!


----------

